# Wheres a good place to buy fitted t shirts?



## M.V.P (Dec 15, 2009)

Im having a hard time finding a place which sells fitted short sleeved t shirts at a reasonable price. Some of them are selling for 30-40 quid a pop... sod that for a game of soldiers! I dont want anything too tight, but nice and snug fitting. Where do you fellas get yours from?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Gap. For supertight (gay) try mothercare :thumbup1:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

how big are you mate??????


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

you mean for going out or for going down the gym?


----------



## M.V.P (Dec 15, 2009)

To the above: Im averageish height with like a 43inch chest, and yer, its for going out in. Something to make me look swarve for the ladies. (I Swear its for the ladies, no hidden agenda here lads:innocent

Dead serious, definitely for ladies.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Newlook for cheap, plain fitted t shirts


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i pay big money for my super cool shirts!


----------



## M.V.P (Dec 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i pay big money for my super cool shirts!


Excuse me, but you aint fooling me fella. You appear to own no shirts what so ever:tongue:

Alright, found what I was looking for at newlook. Cheers.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

A 44" chest is classed as XL:confused1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Newlook is crap for shortsleeve button shirts, all larges are too small and xl look like tents when you have a 34inch waist, pathetic, although i can get 50% discount lol..


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

just morph a body to fit them:lol: just kidding mate

8ball.com is good

http://www.8ball.co.uk/

iv bought a ew from here and they are a good fit:thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i pay big money for my super cool shirts!


When you wear t shirts, do you have them fitted round the chest/back and baggy round the waist, or fitted round the waist and incredibly tight round the chest/back? I ask because your back:waist ratio looks insane in your avi!


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

whatever you do listen to RACK! after seeing his recent holiday pics, im convinced the white v-neck down to your snail trail is the way to go


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> A 44" chest is classed as XL:confused1:


I'm an XL baby :cool2:

I always go for large sizes as they come up fitted.


----------

